# HCG levels confusing me



## SpottieOttie (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying not to panic but I've had the following week:

I'm 7 weeks 6 days (based on IVF dating, egg harvest on the 31st Aug )
On Thursday I wiped some blood. I am pregnant for the first time and through IVF so I totally panicked. However I put a pad in and by the time I got home there was only a tiny spot of blood on the pad and no other signs. I have had no other bleeding since and had no cramping at the time or since. I have terrible thrush and a UTI and I understand this could have resulted in some bleeding. I arranged to go to the GP the following day and to my acupuncturist who also does scans on Monday. My GP took my HCG bloods and asked me to come back on Monday for a comparative sample. Since then I have continued to experience pregnancy symptoms, particularly nausea which set in last week. Yesterday I re did the HCG bloods at the GP and went for a scan with the acupuncturist. The scan showed the heartbeat at 150bpm, baby looking a good size and the sack etc looking healthy. I felt so relieved but today I got a call from the GP saying my HCG on Friday afternoon was 68,000 and on Monday morning it was 82,000. She said this was concerning because it wasn't doubling so has arranged a scan at the hospital and another blood tomorrow. I am trying not to panic. My wife looked online and it suggested after 6000 HCG can take over 4 days to double and we are reaching about as high as it is likely to get before dropping anyway. The GP is lovely but she is a registrar and clearly not very experienced, she did a bad job on taking the bloods and didn't know much at all. Its so hard not to panic, is there any more information/insight/reassurance you could offer?

Thanks

H


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Spottie. 

I am a midwife so not trained in the detailOf HCG levels. However the fact you have seen a heartbeat is the most reassuring of all. I believe the miscarriage rate once you've seen a heartbeat is as low as 3%. 

It is likely you are seeing gynaecology team/early pregnancy team at the hospital who are specialist in this area and will be able to give you more in depth advice. 

Good luck. Let me know how you get on. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

